# Bromeliad has jagged edges..



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a new Bromeliad plant for my tank from my sister who lived in Florida. I put a few small shoots in my vivis. When I was moving the "mother" plant I noticed that there were very jagged edges on this plant that scratched me, left a rash like saw/pompas grass will.  
Can these edges hurt the frogs, should I remove them?
Thanks Tammy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Not too sure on what species but a lot of people, including myself, use crypt species of bromeliads. Especially the starlight ones. They also have serrated edges on them.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

They do fine....

Many species thrive in the "spiny" broms in the wild. I don't prefer them because I end up scratching myself up...not the frogs


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

my frogs favorite brom has spikes on the end of it.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I know of at least one very well known breeder who witnessed a pumilio impaled by a sharp brom spike. it is not hard at all to imagine it happening , if you think about it.

Rich


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Rich Frye said:


> I know of at least one very well known breeder who witnessed a pumilio impaled by a sharp brom spike. it is not hard at all to imagine it happening , if you think about it.
> 
> Rich


I'm sure it can happen. But how common could this be since so many people use them? I'm curious.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

boogsawaste said:


> I'm sure it can happen. But how common could this be since so many people use them? I'm curious.



Well, I have had exactly two unexplained puncture deaths with spiky stuff in-viv. That's two too many for me . 
I use as spikeless broms as possible. 

Rich


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Very good to know. I think I will redo my tank, thanks for your insight.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

What about taking nail clippers and clipping the spiky part off


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

AlexRible said:


> What about taking nail clippers and clipping the spiky part off



I have done something along those lines before, but I can't remember if there were no knew spikes after that. It was such a long time ago. Now, I just get broms with as little spikes as possible.

Rich


----------

